# Grass for northern MI sandy soil



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

We have a cabin in the Alger/West Branch area that has a yard that is pretty much just sand. Not loose beach sand, but pretty sandy soil. I am planning on planting some sort of grass for dust control/aesthetics. Anybody have any similar experiences/failures? 

Keep in mind this is a cabin without running water that is only visited 1-2x/month in the summer time to cut the current grass/weeds. I have temporary means to help keep it wet while germinating, but after that it is gonna be pretty much on it own. Thanks.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Two suggestions:

- call a local hardware store and ask for their recommendation
- call a local landscaping contractor or equipment distributor and ask the same question


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

if you are not concerned with type, this seed blend worked very well in our plainfield sand and along our drainage ditch. Good Luck
https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...lbs/32415/p-1444450690045-c-1463608034796.htm


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Perrenial Rye, You can also put down some annual to build soil. Most of the harware and seed store have a "cottage mix" that will get you some coverage. The bigger issue will be lyme put it down heavy


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the awesome responses guys. I definitely forgot about the lime part.


----------



## GongShot (Nov 28, 2010)

We did dune grass plugs for our hill,to cut down on mowing... bought in bulk, like 500 plugs per container. 
Once they fill in, no maintenance and best part is it looks great!


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

newaygogeorge said:


> if you are not concerned with type, this seed blend worked very well in our plainfield sand and along our drainage ditch. Good Luck
> https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...lbs/32415/p-1444450690045-c-1463608034796.htm


Ended up going this route and planting it this past weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

man you are so welcome i hope it works out for you. good luck Stay healthy


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

What ever perennial seed you go with include rye grain. It’s an annual seed used in food plots and AG. The seed is inexpensive with a good roots system. It looks greenish plus you can mow it while you perennial grass seed fills in. You may have to broadcast seed for the first few years depending on rainfall.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I am not sure where you live in this area but don't worry about water. Many roads and places up here are under water and some have washed out. 23 is impassable in Omer. Roads have been closed in the Alger area.
A few homes are gone. Some banks have turned into mudslides.


----------

